# Places of assembly, NEC or IBC.



## jumper (Nov 13, 2011)

When considering wiring methods, which would apply for determining which code decides on the occupancy. IBC 303.1 says 50 people, but NEC 518.1 says 100 people.

State has adopted IBC and 2701.1 just says follow NFPA 70.


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2011)

Normaly stricter of the two

Plus the occupancy is determined by ibc


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's the section in the VA USBC;

*101.6 Order of precedence. *The provisions of Chapter 1 of this code supersede any conflicting provisions of Chapters 2– 35 of the IBC and any conflicting provisions of the codes and standards referenced in the IBC. In addition, the state amendments to the IBC supersede any conflicting provisions of Chapters 2–35 of the IBC and any conflicting provisions of the codes and standards referenced in the IBC. Further, the provisions of Chapters 2–35 of the IBC supersede any conflicting provisions of the codes and standards referenced in the IBC.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 14, 2011)

IBC if it is more restrictive!


----------



## Bryan Holland (Nov 14, 2011)

You are mixing apples with oranges.

The building code designates occupancy type, not the NEC.  The IBC may classify a building or space as an assembly, but that building or space only needs to comply with Article 518 of the NEC if it meets the 100 person provision.  Group A's of less than 100 persons need not meet Article 518 but are still assemblies.

This type of thing can happen with health care facilities as well.  The IBC may classify an occupancy as a Group B, but may be a health care facility as far as the NEC is concerned.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Bryan

Exceptions are always a rule for general statements  "in cases where the code establishes a specific requirement for a certain condition, that requirement is applicable even if it is less restrcitve than a general requirement elsewhere in the code."  The most restrictive applies to the manufacturer's listing or installations.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 14, 2011)

Location:  Outside of Richmond

Update profile Derék.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes Bryan! Sometimes it is apples and oranges. I have had the exact issue in Health care facilities as you referenced. Good point!


----------



## jumper (Nov 15, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Location:  Outside of Richmond Update profile Derék.


Done. Who remembers to look at his own profile?


----------



## jumper (Nov 15, 2011)

Bryan Holland said:
			
		

> You are mixing apples with oranges.


Yeah, that happens a lot. Makes great fruit salad, but bad code interpretation.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 15, 2011)

When the wiring method is appllicable, then you use it per the NEC....... If the IBC Assembly Occupancy has over 100 people, then the NEC would require wiring methods in accordance with the NEC....


----------

